# Magging a Penn 209



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Is there any way to mag a Penn 209? or any other mods I could make to one? I have 3 of them i just found in my shed 


FA:beer:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

What is the spool made out of? newer 209s are aluminum. So you can easily put some magnets in there.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

didnt check yet but im pretty sure these are mid to late 80's models


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If they are aluminum spools, just buy some magnets from lee valley tools or some other site selling rare earth magnets. You can either glue them straight to the inside of the sideplate or you can epoxy on some washers first. There are quite a few people who have done this to jigmasters or squidders. Just do a search and you'll find instructions, pictures, etc.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

cool thanks for the tips.....eventually i'll get around to it and see what kind of distance i can get outta these babies


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

just to warn you, the jigmaster narrow that I have, while castable, is not something I'd want to use as my primary reel. I stuck it on a boat rod after trying it out. The reel is so heavy that I was line drive casting all day long.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

no worries bro......thats what my 525's are for


----------

